# Qué hostia nos vamos a dar señor, qué hostia!



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Abr 2022)

Barcelona petada de turistas que han quemado millones de litros de queroseno para venir, autobuses llenos de "niño-guiri fin de curso" por doquier quemando miles de litros de gas-oil, que dentro de nada hay que empezar a racionar.

La hostia que se nos viene va a ser brotal, nos van a hacer cambiar por las malas y de muy mala manera, la gente no tiene conciencia ni quiere tenerla. Y no estoy hablando de ideología, ni de masones, ni de reptilianos ni de su puta madre, estoy hablando de que la cosa no da para más, que el Peak Oil ya lo hemos pasado y que vamos cayendo, y aquí la langostada y los palilleros de este país de putas y camareros, que ni se enteran de la misa la mitad.









Francia avisa de posibles problemas de aprovisionamiento de diésel en Europa


El pasado lunes, Energy Aspects, un organismo de investigación, advirtió de que las reservas de diésel en Europa pueden caer este mes por debajo del umbral de 390 millones de barriles, algo que no ocurría desde el 2018



www.google.com














Faltante de gasoil: “Hay poca acción por parte del Gobierno para solucionar este problema”, dicen los contratistas rurales


Así se pronunció el presidente de la cámara que los agrupa. Asimismo, otras entidades denunciaron aumentos de precios en el gasoil, mientras que los transportistas esperan que la situación se agrave en los próximos meses




www.google.com


----------



## Lian (12 Abr 2022)

España es muy dura.


----------



## belenus (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Abr 2022)

Lian dijo:


> España es muy dura.




España es muy gilipollas , caínita, cortoplacista y pacomierda, y me duele decirlo, pero es así.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Abr 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1022836





"EL REALISTA ve el tren que se acerca", ese soy yo


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fosforiano (12 Abr 2022)

El pico del petróleo será como un pedo en la tempestad comparado con el pico del fósforo


----------



## sivigliano (12 Abr 2022)

Es normal, ya habrá tiempo de viajar por las cercanías o en tren. Mientras se pueda pues adelante.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Abr 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> El pico del petróleo será como un pedo en la tempestad comparado con el pico del fósforo
> Ver archivo adjunto 1022842




Por eso llevan años criminalizando el comer carne (se necesita mucho gasoil para criar cerdos y vacas) y promoviendo la "proteína bichil".


Estos no dan puntada sin hilo y ya las ven venir.


----------



## Gonzalor (12 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Barcelona petada de turistas que han quemado millones de litros de queroseno para venir, autobuses llenos de "niño-guiri fin de curso" por doquier quemando miles de litros de gas-oil, que dentro de nada hay que empezar a racionar.
> 
> La hostia que se nos viene va a ser brotal, nos van a hacer cambiar por las malas y de muy mala manera, la gente no tiene conciencia ni quiere tenerla. Y no estoy hablando de ideología, ni de masones, ni de reptilianos ni de su puta madre, estoy hablando de que la cosa no da para más, que el Peak Oil ya lo hemos pasado y que vamos cayendo, y aquí la langostada y los palilleros de este país de putas y camareros, que ni se enteran de la misa la mitad.
> 
> ...



Aquí la peña vive al día, seguirá viajando mientras se lo pueda permitir, que no creo que sea mucho tiempo más.
En el resto del mundo no sé, pero todo lo que vengan a contaminar a Barcelona lo acabamos pagando nosotros con nuestros impuestos “verdes”.
Y más nos vale que sigan viniendo y contaminando, porque es mejor morirse de cáncer dentro de 20 años que de hambre dentro de un mes.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Abr 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Es normal, ya habrá tiempo de viajar por las cercanías o en tren. Mientras se pueda pues adelante.




Sí, ¿pero quién dice "aquí paramos" y lo que queda se usa con cabeza?, ¿Abascal, Pedro sánchez, el Echenique, la Belén Estaban?


----------



## Lian (12 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> España es muy gilipollas , caínita, cortoplacista y pacomierda, y me duele decirlo, pero es así.



Estoy de acuerdo, lo mío era ironía...

Lo que quiero decir es que pase lo que pase aquí la gente seguirá en las mismas, o ves las calles arder? si no lo ves con la gasolina a 2€ teniendo que coger el coche por cojones para ir a trabajar, no lo vas a ver por ninguna otra cosa. Bueno si, el día 19, cuando aprueben el decreto sobre lo de no llevar la mascarilla en interiores. Habrá gente que sufra e incluso planee manifestaciones.


----------



## sivigliano (12 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Sí, ¿pero quién dice "aquí paramos" y lo que queda se usa con cabeza?



El precio lo dirá, cuando esté a 3 o 4 euros el litro y subvencionado para transportistas y sector primario no viaja para hacer turismo lejano en transporte privado casi nadie. A la playa más cercana y de finde, puente o vacaciones. Nada de echar el día.


----------



## emerico (12 Abr 2022)

Tranquilo, que para solucionar eso están las vacunas. No tienen un efecto fulminante, sino gradual, para que el personal no se entere. Vamos a esperar un poco. Paciencia, que como bien dices, todo está amarrado y bien amarrado.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Abr 2022)

Minuto 15' en adelante, tecnócratas "ejpertoh" en 3,2,1 diciéndonos lo que tenemos que hacer.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Abr 2022)

emerico dijo:


> Tranquilo, que para solucionar eso están las vacunas. No tienen un efecto fulminante, sino gradual, para que el personal no se entere. Vamos a esperar un poco. Paciencia, que como bien dices, todo está amarrado y bien amarrado.




Claro que sí cariño, están todos los niños españoles mayores de 5 años "condenados a muerte" y te van a dejar a tí y a los cuatro magufos del foro, para que lo heredéis todo.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (12 Abr 2022)

pic oil dice xD


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Abr 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> El precio lo dirá, cuando esté a 3 o 4 euros el litro y subvencionado para transportistas y sector primario no viaja para hacer turismo lejano en transporte privado casi nadie. A la playa más cercana y de finde, puente o vacaciones. Nada de echar el día.




Yo también me huelo que van a tirar por allí, este va a ser el último verano de "turismo de masas".


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Abr 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> pic oil dice xD




Pues sí, PEAK OIL, ríete como hacen los tontos..., no han prohibido el plástico de usar y tirar hace cuatro días por amor al arte.


Y por que lo mandan desde BRUSELAS, por cojones.

¿Sabes de dónde sale el plástico?


----------



## LMLights (12 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> "EL REALISTA ve el tren que se acerca", ese soy yo



Pero apartate ¿no?.

Ya deberías estar viviendo en alguna aldea perdida con autosuficiencia enérgetica, e independencia alimentaria, con curso prepper impartido por AynRandiano, bunker, armas y motos homologadas. .


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (12 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues sí, PEAK OIL, ríete como hacen los tontos..., no han prohibido el plástico de usar y tirar hace cuatro días por amor al arte.
> 
> 
> Y por que lo mandan desde BRUSELAS, por cojones.
> ...



Lo mandan porque nos quieren arruinar a todos, COJONES, no sacan petroleo de mil sitios porque LO HAN PROHIBIDO COJONES.
O bien lo ignoras o eres un CM de mierda.
En cualquier caso, me das pena. Defendiendo la agenda 2030, TU ERES EL CARBONO QUE QUIEREN REDUCIR *COJONES*


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Abr 2022)

Er Pij Oil no emsisteh, ugah, ugah, ugah. Noz zobrah gazoí y pitróleo.

*Honda ya "no será una compañía automovilística nunca más", dice su CEO. La marca de coches ya trabaja en alternativas de futuro











Honda ya "no será una compañía automovilística nunca más", dice su CEO. La marca de coches ya trabaja en alternativas de futuro


Honda tiene una larga tradición de independencia y excelencia técnica. Desde los Honda Civic hasta las dos generaciones de NSX pasando por los primeros...




www.google.com





*


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Abr 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Pero apartate ¿no?.
> 
> Ya deberías estar viviendo en alguna aldea perdida con autosuficiencia enérgetica, e independencia alimentaria, con curso prepper impartido por AynRandiano, bunker, armas y motos homologadas. .




Eso no se puede hacer, es absurdo, la hostia nos va a afectar a todos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Abr 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> Lo mandan porque nos quieren arruinar a todos, COJONES, no sacan petroleo de mil sitios porque LO HAN PROHIBIDO COJONES.
> O bien lo ignoras o eres un CM de mierda.
> En cualquier caso, me das pena. Defendiendo la agenda 2030, TU ERES EL CARBONO QUE QUIEREN REDUCIR *COJONES*




Llevo muchos más años que tú en este foro.

Si no te gusta la realidad, mala suerte, a mi no me llores ni me patalees, imbécil y igonorante de mierda.

Y la "Agenda" esa la vas a tener por las buenas o por las malas, yo no tengo que defender nada, ante retrasados y gañanes morenazis como tú, por que ya estamos en caída. Y aunque Democracia Nacional saque 200 escaños, se fusile a media España y se salga de la UE, vamos a tener problemas sí o sí, por que la vaca no da para más, GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## emerico (12 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Claro que sí cariño, están todos los niños españoles mayores de 5 años "condenados a muerte" y te van a dejar a tí y a los cuatro magufos del foro, para que lo heredéis todo.



Tú mismo dices que "no dan puntada sin hilo". Según eso, los Grandes Jefes no van a dejar que la masa consuma lo que no hay. Atamos cabos o no. Si atamos, no creo que me equivoque mucho. Si no, deja que se vaya todo al garete, que lo tendrán previsto así.


----------



## Anka Motz (12 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> "EL REALISTA ve el tren que se acerca", ese soy yo


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Abr 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1022917




Qué gracioso, seguro que aún va a "insti".

¿Te queda mucho para empezar el bachillerato?


----------



## Anka Motz (12 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Qué gracioso, seguro que aún va a "insti".
> 
> ¿Te queda mucho para empezar el bachillerato?



Joer.
La has puesto a "guevo"......


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Abr 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Joer.
> La has puesto a "guevo"......





Este es un hilo serio, cuando publique una historieta, pues nos reímos, pues vale.

Se nos vienen tiempos jodidos, y yo quiero hablar de ello con adultos, sin lloronas y gente cobarde molestando.


----------



## Arthas98 (12 Abr 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> El pico del petróleo será como un pedo en la tempestad comparado con el pico del fósforo
> Ver archivo adjunto 1022842



Hay fósforo para muchos años, lo único que lo controla todo Marruecos por culpa de perro Sánchez


----------



## EnergiaLibre (12 Abr 2022)

podrías hacer unas escenas del Paco Más Max en una ciudad en derroición como Barcelona


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (12 Abr 2022)

Pero no borres las citas, acaso eres CM?


----------



## SolyCalma (12 Abr 2022)

Qué razón tendría la gente para estar encerrada y amargada? De hecho lo mejor seria salir y aprovechar ahora para disfrutar de la vida si supuestamente pronto se va a ir a todo a la mierda.

Jaja tu serás de los que lleva desde el 2008 sin hacer nada divertido


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Abr 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Qué razón tendría la gente para estar encerrada y amargada? De hecho lo mejor seria salir y aprovechar ahora para disfrutar de la vida si supuestamente pronto se va a ir a todo a la mierda.
> 
> Jaja tu serás de los que lleva desde el 2008 sin hacer nada divertido




Menudo imbécil, yo cada sábado follo, a saber que haces tú.

Y se puede "vivir" y divertirse uno sin desperdiciar petróleo. ¿Qué coño hace una peluquera gordaca de Móstoles o Valencia, yéndose de vacaciones a Bali por cuatro duros, para hacerse cuatro selfies de mierda, allí desperdiciando queroseno, mientras YA, AHORA, Argentina, primer productor mundial de soja y de los más importantes de ganado, tiene problemas de subministro de gasoil para la agricultura?... ¿Primero será lo de *comer* no?, ¿O los caprichos de la gordaca o el Paco y su todoterreno para que se lo "pasen bien"?

Lo dicho, va ha haber dolor, impuestazos y dictadura tecnocrática, la gente no se entera ni aprende, lo piden a gritos, tú comentario es un ejemplo de que habrán hostias y palos desde los poderes públicos a follacoches y follaviajes.


----------



## SolyCalma (12 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Menudo imbécil, yo cada sábado follo, a saber que haces tú.
> 
> Y se puede "vivir" y divertirse uno sin desperdiciar petróleo.
> 
> Lo dicho, va ha haber dolor y dictadura, la gente no se entera.



Para dolor tener que vivir siendo un amargado que habla de no viajar en avion por no desperdiciar petroleo , anda y quédate en tu puto pueblo y no salgas de ahí.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Abr 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Para dolor tener que vivir siendo un amargado que habla de no viajar en avion por no desperdiciar petroleo , anda y quédate en tu puto pueblo y no salgas de ahí.




Anda y vete a comer mierda, subnormal.

Ya verás los palos que te van a venir, cantamañanas. Ya veremos quién es el que acaba "amargado"...


Reza para que no haya problemas con Argelia y los rusos no corten las exportaciones.


----------



## Fosforiano (12 Abr 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Hay fósforo para muchos años, lo único que lo controla todo Marruecos por culpa de perro Sánchez



El problema no es cúándo se acabará la última tonelada (100 años aprox,)
El problema empieza cuando la demanda supera la oferta (pico de la curva de Hubbert) Teoría del pico de Hubbert - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Esto ocurrirá aprox en 2033
A partir de aquí, la subida del precio de los alimentos será brutal
Al haber un solo actor en el mercado (rey de Marruecos), los precios están totalmente distorsionados. En el 2008 dió un aviso subiendo el precio de los fosfatos un 800%, pero la intervención hizo que volviera a bajar.


----------



## SolyCalma (12 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Anda y vete a comer mierda, subnormal.
> 
> Ya verás los palos que te van a venir, cantamañanas. Ya veremos quién es el que acaba "amargado"...
> 
> ...



Que si, que te fustigues y no salgas de tu casa por lo que pueda pasar. Asi mejor, menos gilipollas de turistas y menos consumo de petroleo.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Abr 2022)

En fin, mucho subnormal que aún no asume la que se nos viene.

España en estado puro.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Abr 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Que si, que te fustigues y no salgas de tu casa por lo que pueda pasar. Asi mejor, menos gilipollas de turistas y menos consumo de petroleo.







Cuando no puedas pagar llenar el depósito del coche, y eso sólo sea un capricho para ricos, acuérdate de mí, y pregúntate quién será el "amargado".


Al ignore el proto-amargado que no quiere ni sabe adaptarse a lo que se viene.


----------



## Komanche O_o (12 Abr 2022)

Ya no haces más cómics, @Penitenciagite!! ?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Abr 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Ya no haces más cómics, @Penitenciagite?





Sí, hoy o mañana publico la primera de "Super Paco", lo tengo que acabar de entintar.


----------



## Komanche O_o (12 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Sí, hoy o mañana publico la primera de "Super Paco", lo tengo que acabar de entintar.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Abr 2022)

Veamos....otra mierda mas Conspiranoica...lefazo y baneo perpetuo...


----------



## RC1492 (12 Abr 2022)

Mientras que medio se pueda "SER LIBRE" con tu propio vehículo y moverte como te movías hace 10 años, lo haré.

Me come los huevos el medio ambiente, el calentamiento hueval y el cambio climático de los cojones.

Si por mi fuera, pasaba con un puto reactor contaminante por Barcelona y las ciudades con restricciones, para que les dieran por culo.

Ya está bien de impuestos y leyes anti coches, ya se que los rojos de mierda y todos los políticos vendidos al globalismo quieren que o vayamos en patinete o dependamos de ellos para movernos, pero yo apuraré todo lo que pueda y mi bolsillo me lo permita.

Lo increíble es leeros a muchos diciendo que hay que parar todo esto, el coche es la máxima libertad de la que dispone cualquier muerto de hambre como nosotros, ese vehículo lo cambió todo y millones dependen de este para su día a día.

Me alegro por esos niños de viaje, me alegro por esos jubilados y por esos curritos que quieren disfrutar de unos días en Semana Santa, que gracias al coche han podido hacerlo, ojalá estemos así muchos años, los agoreros y come trancas políticas iros a tomar por culo.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (12 Abr 2022)

Amen, hermano!

La hostia va a ser brootal y por dejadez, huevonismo e idiotizamiento, en cuantonvenga el sopapo, todos a llorar.


----------



## HARLEY66 (12 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Menudo imbécil, yo cada sábado follo, a saber que haces tú.



Comer pollas en un gloryhole no es follar


----------



## Heisenberg92 (12 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Menudo imbécil, yo cada sábado follo, a saber que haces tú.
> 
> Y se puede "vivir" y divertirse uno sin desperdiciar petróleo. ¿Qué coño hace una peluquera gordaca de Móstoles o Valencia, yéndose de vacaciones a Bali por cuatro duros, para hacerse cuatro selfies de mierda, allí desperdiciando queroseno, mientras YA, AHORA, Argentina, primer productor mundial de soja y de los más importantes de ganado, tiene problemas de subministro de gasoil para la agricultura?... ¿Primero será lo de *comer* no?, ¿O los caprichos de la gordaca o el Paco y su todoterreno para que se lo "pasen bien"?
> 
> Lo dicho, va ha haber dolor, impuestazos y dictadura tecnocrática, la gente no se entera ni aprende, lo piden a gritos, tú comentario es un ejemplo de que habrán hostias y palos desde los poderes públicos a follacoches y follaviajes.



Joder vacuñordo y subnormal amargado lo tienes todo hijo de puta


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (12 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Barcelona petada de turistas que han quemado millones de litros de queroseno para venir, autobuses llenos de "niño-guiri fin de curso" por doquier quemando miles de litros de gas-oil, que dentro de nada hay que empezar a racionar.
> 
> La hostia que se nos viene va a ser brotal, nos van a hacer cambiar por las malas y de muy mala manera, la gente no tiene conciencia ni quiere tenerla. Y no estoy hablando de ideología, ni de masones, ni de reptilianos ni de su puta madre, estoy hablando de que la cosa no da para más, que el Peak Oil ya lo hemos pasado y que vamos cayendo, y aquí la langostada y los palilleros de este país de putas y camareros, que ni se enteran de la misa la mitad.
> 
> ...



Con el diesel racionado, se van a ver bonitas escenas en España (no me voy a ir más lejos). Se va a acabar la tontería de tanto turisteo y terraceo. La mayoría de la gente no tiene ni puta idea del tsunami que se nos viene encima. Están como en Tailandia, tomando el sol tranquilamente en la playa hasta un minuto antes. Mientras, el gobierno, los Ayuntamientos, las taifas son como la orquesta del Titanic, que siga la fiesta. No sabemos si están haciendo acopio de reservas, están pensando una estrategia seria contra este desastre o continuan las políticas de genero, el empoderamiento y cursos de píntate el coño. Con diesel racionado y con el gas argelino bajo mínimos, ahora sí que va a bajar el precio de la vivienda.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (12 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Yo también me huelo que van a tirar por allí, este va a ser el último verano de "turismo de masas".



Por cierto que los hoteles de medio nivel están también a unos precios astronómicos.


----------



## apolyon (12 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Barcelona petada de turistas que han quemado millones de litros de queroseno para venir, autobuses llenos de "niño-guiri fin de curso" por doquier quemando miles de litros de gas-oil, que dentro de nada hay que empezar a racionar.
> 
> La hostia que se nos viene va a ser brotal, nos van a hacer cambiar por las malas y de muy mala manera, la gente no tiene conciencia ni quiere tenerla. Y no estoy hablando de ideología, ni de masones, ni de reptilianos ni de su puta madre, estoy hablando de que la cosa no da para más, que el Peak Oil ya lo hemos pasado y que vamos cayendo, y aquí la langostada y los palilleros de este país de putas y camareros, que ni se enteran de la misa la mitad.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (12 Abr 2022)

RC1492 dijo:


> Mientras que medio se pueda "SER LIBRE" con tu propio vehículo y moverte como te movías hace 10 años, lo haré.
> 
> Me come los huevos el medio ambiente, el calentamiento hueval y el cambio climático de los cojones.
> 
> ...



El coche es sinónimo de libertad y a mi me encanta, pero soy consciente de que nos lo van a poner muy difícil a los que no tenemos participaciones en Black Rock. Sencillamente no es sostenible que 7000 millones de personas tengan coche privado. Nos puede joder y cabrear (a mi bastante), pero es lo que tiene un recurso finito como el petróleo. No me vale que hay petróleo a patadas (que lo hay y que si es abiótico y eso, total: los pozos tardan en llenarse miles de años, si están en lo cierto, por lo que nos va a dar igual que sea zumo de dinosaurio o zumo de rocas magmáticas). La cuestión es que sí ese petróleo abundante, pero muy disperso, es rentable energética y económicamente extraerlo. Parece que no, porque ahí chocamos con las leyes inexorables de la termodinámica. Las previsiones de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía son que, para 2050, de seguir el actual ritmo de consumo, se necesitaría encontrar pozos equivalentes a tres veces lo que produce Arabia Saudí y eso no parece que vaya a pasar. Por ello van a venir las restricciones y los precios muy elevados en un horizonte de unos años. La gasolina no volverá a estar 1,30 € (más allá de que nos fríen a impuestos). Y el coche eléctrico será solo para ricos. Disfruta lo que te queda y saludos.


----------



## Matriz_81 (12 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Minuto 15' en adelante, tecnócratas "ejpertoh" en 3,2,1 diciéndonos lo que tenemos que hacer.



¿Acaso no es beneficioso toparse con la realidad de que EXISTE ESCASEZ? Lo irreal fue nuestro modo de vida hasta hoy. Lo escaso tiende a valorarse en su justa medida.


----------



## imaginARIO (12 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Barcelona petada de turistas que han quemado millones de litros de queroseno para venir, autobuses llenos de "niño-guiri fin de curso" por doquier quemando miles de litros de gas-oil, que dentro de nada hay que empezar a racionar.
> 
> La hostia que se nos viene va a ser brotal, nos van a hacer cambiar por las malas y de muy mala manera, la gente no tiene conciencia ni quiere tenerla. Y no estoy hablando de ideología, ni de masones, ni de reptilianos ni de su puta madre, estoy hablando de que la cosa no da para más, que el Peak Oil ya lo hemos pasado y que vamos cayendo, y aquí la langostada y los palilleros de este país de putas y camareros, que ni se enteran de la misa la mitad.
> 
> ...



Tú a hacer dibujitos proZelensky, y a ponerte la quinta dosis de refuerzo...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (12 Abr 2022)

lo grave es el calentamiento global que va a provocar todo ese gasoil quemado...


----------



## Morototeo (12 Abr 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> El pico del petróleo será como un pedo en la tempestad comparado con el pico del fósforo
> Ver archivo adjunto 1022842



es buen momento para guardar fertilizante yo lo comente el año pasado, yo tengo un almacén con fertilizante mineral para huerta para unos 100 años. Eso si, para el maíz solo tengo para 2 años... jajaja.. Hace hoy un año, que compre para el año pasado, y como pasamos bien el invierno, hicimos triple pedido. Mi hermano me dijo que estaba loco, pero ahí este el abono.


----------



## Morototeo (12 Abr 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Hay fósforo para muchos años, lo único que lo controla todo Marruecos por culpa de perro Sánchez



no te equivoques.. no te equivoques, que son tontos, pero no tanto.. España tendra asegurado el fosforo del sahara y el gas, muchos años. Sino, no seran tontos, seran UNOS PUTOS GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## Morototeo (12 Abr 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Con el diesel racionado, se van a ver bonitas escenas en España (no me voy a ir más lejos). Se va a acabar la tontería de tanto turisteo y terraceo. La mayoría de la gente no tiene ni puta idea del tsunami que se nos viene encima. Están como en Tailandia, tomando el sol tranquilamente en la playa hasta un minuto antes. Mientras, el gobierno, los Ayuntamientos, las taifas son como la orquesta del Titanic, que siga la fiesta. No sabemos si están haciendo acopio de reservas, están pensando una estrategia seria contra este desastre o continuan las políticas de genero, el empoderamiento y cursos de píntate el coño. Con diesel racionado y con el gas argelino bajo mínimos, ahora sí que va a bajar el precio de la vivienda.



El racionamiento de diesel, no va a ser automatico.. quedan por lo menos 1-2 años, creo yo.. Primero esta el no fabricar mas coches diesel, y echarle la culpa a los chips.. fabricar solo coches electricos. Multiplicar por 10 el precio de las piezas de recambio de los coches existentes, gravar mas impuestos a los coches contaminantes y antiguos, va todo de la mano. Pero 2 años quedan seguro, eso si, a precio cada vez mas caro. Si la venta de electricos va subiendo en España, el consumo de diesel ira bajando algo, el tema es encontrar un puto equilibrio que nos de estos 7-8 años que tenemos hasta 2030.. el fin de la venta de diesel y gasolina en Europa. En China, rusis, usa tienen para mas de 2040, pero europa solo nos toca jodernos.


----------



## Morototeo (12 Abr 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> El coche es sinónimo de libertad y a mi me encanta, pero soy consciente de que nos lo van a poner muy difícil a los que no tenemos participaciones en Black Rock. Sencillamente no es sostenible que 7000 millones de personas tengan coche privado. Nos puede joder y cabrear (a mi bastante), pero es lo que tiene un recurso finito como el petróleo. No me vale que hay petróleo a patadas (que lo hay y que si es abiótico y eso, total: los pozos tardan en llenarse miles de años, si están en lo cierto, por lo que nos va a dar igual que sea zumo de dinosaurio o zumo de rocas magmáticas). La cuestión es que sí ese petróleo abundante, pero muy disperso, es rentable energética y económicamente extraerlo. Parece que no, porque ahí chocamos con las leyes inexorables de la termodinámica. Las previsiones de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía son que, para 2050, de seguir el actual ritmo de consumo, se necesitaría encontrar pozos equivalentes a tres veces lo que produce Arabia Saudí y eso no parece que vaya a pasar. Por ello van a venir las restricciones y los precios muy elevados en un horizonte de unos años. La gasolina no volverá a estar 1,30 € (más allá de que nos fríen a impuestos). Y el coche eléctrico será solo para ricos. Disfruta lo que te queda y saludos.



en el mundo hay 1000 millones de coches, no mas.. Y LA MITAD IGUAL NI FUNCIONAN.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (13 Abr 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> en el mundo hay 1000 millones de coches, no mas.. Y LA MITAD IGUAL NI FUNCIONAN.



Menos mal. Si no estaríamos todavía peor.


----------



## AMP (13 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


>



Es todo parte de un plan

Alemania cierra la puerta a los combustibles sintéticos: ahora sí apoyan la prohibición de coches gasolina y diésel en 2035


----------



## ashe (13 Abr 2022)

Y yo me alegraré para eliminar las tonterias de golpe, así como el cortoplacismo que es lo que se instauró con la mierdocracia empezando por desmantelar el transporte ferroviario del régimen de Franco (entre muchas mas cosas) ya que el tren es lo mas eficiente para el transporte

Y está claro que lo van a racionalizar por ser el combustible requerido para la industria


----------



## TylerDurden99 (13 Abr 2022)

Mirar el precio cuando vas a repostar es de pobres


----------



## TylerDurden99 (13 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Menudo imbécil, yo cada sábado follo, a saber que haces tú.
> 
> Y se puede "vivir" y divertirse uno sin desperdiciar petróleo. ¿Qué coño hace una peluquera gordaca de Móstoles o Valencia, yéndose de vacaciones a Bali por cuatro duros, para hacerse cuatro selfies de mierda, allí desperdiciando queroseno, mientras YA, AHORA, Argentina, primer productor mundial de soja y de los más importantes de ganado, tiene problemas de subministro de gasoil para la agricultura?... ¿Primero será lo de *comer* no?, ¿O los caprichos de la gordaca o el Paco y su todoterreno para que se lo "pasen bien"?
> 
> Lo dicho, va ha haber dolor, impuestazos y dictadura tecnocrática, la gente no se entera ni aprende, lo piden a gritos, tú comentario es un ejemplo de que habrán hostias y palos desde los poderes públicos a follacoches y follaviajes.



Yo apruebo lo que dices pero mediante el uso del precio. Cuando lo suban a 5 euros el litro iré solo por la carretera y me alegraré de que los pobres que no tienen conciencia por el comer que es lo que importa no puedan malgastar el gasoil en 4 selfies marranos en Bali


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (13 Abr 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> El racionamiento de diesel, no va a ser automatico.. quedan por lo menos 1-2 años, creo yo.. Primero esta el no fabricar mas coches diesel, y echarle la culpa a los chips.. fabricar solo coches electricos. Multiplicar por 10 el precio de las piezas de recambio de los coches existentes, gravar mas impuestos a los coches contaminantes y antiguos, va todo de la mano. Pero 2 años quedan seguro, eso si, a precio cada vez mas caro. Si la venta de electricos va subiendo en España, el consumo de diesel ira bajando algo, el tema es encontrar un puto equilibrio que nos de estos 7-8 años que tenemos hasta 2030.. el fin de la venta de diesel y gasolina en Europa. En China, rusis, usa tienen para mas de 2040, pero europa solo nos toca jodernos.



Ese es el plan. De momento solo lo están anunciando. No dirán que no han avisado.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (13 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Eso no se puede hacer, es absurdo, la hostia nos va a afectar a todos.
> [/CITA]
> 
> Parece que te estas haciendo caquita intuyo que no estas preparado , de que tienes miedo? El momento se hacerca y no habra marcha atras ,


----------



## lostsoul242 (13 Abr 2022)

Si al final todo lo de Rusia sera para que no gastemos gas ni diesel y seamos veeerdes , muriendonos de asco y hambre pero veeeeerdes . Asi estaremos por fin a la par que Africa y ya no querran venir . 
Eso si , los que controlan el cotarro en sus megamansiones con todo automatizado .


----------



## sinfonier (13 Abr 2022)

Pues mira, si para algo puede servir esto es para quitar la tontería (principalmente femenina y progre) del "viajar como modo de vida". Esa superioridad moral de mirar por encima del hombro a quien no ha viajado en los últimos 2 años a 4 países en vías de desarollo e ido de mochilero por todo el sudeste asiático.

Porque el racismo se cura viajando, pero no me pongas gitanos a vivir en mi urba. 

Irse a tomar por culo, progreflautas. Vais a viajar al pueblo en el tren Paco de toda la vida, a oler mierda de vaca.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (13 Abr 2022)

Ayer me comentaba una compañera de trabajo que se había comprado un Clase A Diesel, que se lo han dejado muy bien de precio, yo naturalmente no le dije nada, paso de aguarle la fiesta. Solo rezo para que pongan un impuesto que me permita circular unos cuantos años mas con mi querido y viejo, pero impecable CLK 320.


----------



## vanderwilde (13 Abr 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> España es muy gilipollas , caínita, cortoplacista y pacomierda, y me duele decirlo, pero es así.



Corto te has quedado.


----------



## mikiflush (13 Abr 2022)

Tengo curiosidad, sobre todo por los apocalípticos del diesel, en saber cómo va a ser el reparto de mercancías sin combustible.
¿crearán redes de ferrocarril?¿camiones a pilas con placas solares en el techo?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Abr 2022)

Disfrutad del momento betillas, y sobretodo no seáis aguacrisis.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Felson (13 Abr 2022)

Es más grave... te van a detener o denostar, cuando menos, por adscribirte al señor y no a la señora por la hostia que nos vamos a dar... Es más, te pueden denunciar por decir hostia y no hostio, amparándose en que aplicas términos femeninos a lo malo. La cosa, puede ser peor de lo que llegamos a pensar... pensor... penser... lo que sea que signifique argumentar con el pensamiento sin que le lleven a uno a la cárcel.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (13 Abr 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Si al final todo lo de Rusia sera para que no gastemos gas ni diesel y seamos veeerdes , muriendonos de asco y hambre pero veeeeerdes . Asi estaremos por fin a la par que Africa y ya no querran venir .
> Eso si , los que controlan el cotarro en sus megamansiones con todo automatizado .



Mientras nosotros somos mega guays y ecofriendly
USA y China siguen quemando carbón como si no hubiese un mañana mientras se descojonan de los progres europeos


----------

